# Massanutten Trade Boost



## BobDE (May 15, 2019)

In case you didn't know.....


----------



## tschwa2 (May 15, 2019)

Wow.  That is early.  I typically pay in July and thought that was pretty early.


----------



## escanoe (May 16, 2019)

They have not set the 2020 rates yet. I already paid mine (2019) that comes due in July, but I will try to pay for next year again this fall. Also, they do not put a lot of work into recycling these articles for the newsletter. Notice how they did not update the years in the last paragraph from the article they used last year.


----------



## silentg (May 16, 2019)

Oh no more fees! Will it take more TPU to trade into this resort?


----------



## Lovinglife_30 (May 28, 2019)

FYI, I just pre paid.  The boost was only 15 when I made the request.  Has anyone actually received the 23?


----------



## Eric B (May 28, 2019)

I've noticed they usually post the trading power boost in the newsletters for May, so I set up a reminder to check.  I got two boosts of 21 TPUs that are good through December 2020 this year.  I think it was two 22 TPU ones last year that were good through this December.



silentg said:


> Oh no more fees! Will it take more TPU to trade into this resort?



They did change the fees there to cover the resort costs during a stay; think it's about $7.95 per day now.  TPUs should be the same; the higher ones are from holiday deposits, I believe.


----------



## Lovinglife_30 (May 28, 2019)

Eric B said:


> I've noticed they usually post the trading power boost in the newsletters for May, so I set up a reminder to check.  I got two boosts of 21 TPUs that are good through December 2020 this year.  I think it was two 22 TPU ones last year that were good through this December.
> 
> 
> 
> They did change the fees there to cover the resort costs during a stay; think it's about $7.95 per day now.  TPUs should be the same; the higher ones are from holiday deposits, I believe.


Oh wow, I will have to try setting my calendar for next year.  Thanks,


----------



## BobDE (May 29, 2019)

The higher TPUs go first. I received 17.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 4, 2019)

I paid my mf today and will report when I receive the boosts.


----------



## BobDE (Jul 5, 2019)

Mine are actually good through July 2020.


----------



## Free2Roam (Jul 5, 2019)

I received 14 on May 30...although the email from Massanutten said I would receive 13. It expires May 2020


----------



## Goldi (Feb 21, 2020)

Does Trading Power Boost apply to those who bought resale?


----------



## Eric B (Feb 22, 2020)

Goldi said:


> Does Trading Power Boost apply to those who bought resale?



It has historically.  It’s a program that they generally announce each year in the spring newsletter, and isn’t governed by contract or cc&r, so it could be changed or discontinued in the future, but they’ve run it this way consistently for many years.


----------



## Goldi (Feb 22, 2020)

Eric B said:


> It has historically.  It’s a program that they generally announce each year in the spring newsletter, and isn’t governed by contract or cc&r, so it could be changed or discontinued in the future, but they’ve run it this way consistently for many years.


Does Massanutten also give away Vacation certificates each year like Grandview?


----------



## Eric B (Feb 22, 2020)

They do have an extra vacation certificate program as well.  It's supposed to be for developer-purchased weeks, but my understanding is that they typically transfer with resales.  The current certificate they provide says it's good for 2-180 days, but lets me search out to a year for some reason.


----------



## escanoe (Feb 22, 2020)

Goldi said:


> Does Massanutten also give away Vacation certificates each year like Grandview?



I have them with my resale, but haven’t used one yet. I have turned out Doing just fine with the platinum discount and catching an RCI sale. My guess is over time, I will end up using one every 5 years or so.

Barring some type of extraordinary circumstance, I can not think of a good reason to make a developer purchase from Massanutten. I would love to have their “gold card” but there is no way in my case one would ever pay for itself.


----------



## timetofly (Feb 22, 2020)

When is the TPU boost program likely to start for 2020? How/when do you request an extra vacation certificate? I am in the process of buying an Eagle Trace unit that should be completed in the next month or so. I plan to pay 2021 MF as soon as it is complete and see if any of these are available.


----------



## DannyTS (Feb 24, 2020)

I will be a new Regal Vistas owner in a couple of months. My MF though are due July 1st. If they do offer the trading power boost say in May, would they exclude owners like us since the prepayment would only be for a couple of months?


----------



## CPNY (Feb 24, 2020)

DannyTS said:


> I will be a new Regal Vistas owner in a couple of months. My MF though are due July 1st. If they do offer the trading power boost say in May, would they exclude owners like us since the prepayment would only be for a couple of months?


We have points, not sure how a boost would help us. I believe this is only for TPU. it could help any OGS we may have?


----------



## DannyTS (Feb 24, 2020)

CPNY said:


> We have points, not sure how a boost would help us. I believe this is only for TPU. it could help any OGS we may have?


Apparently they can set you up with a_ free_ RCI weeks contract and deposit the TPUs in that account. Not a lot of trading power I understand but if it is free, I will take it!


----------



## CPNY (Feb 24, 2020)

DannyTS said:


> Apparently they can set you up with a_ free_ RCI weeks contract and deposit the TPUs in that account. Not a lot of trading power I understand but if it is free, I will take it!


You’re doing a lot more research than I am. What would be the advantage to a weeks contract vs the points?


----------



## CaliSunshine (Feb 24, 2020)

They mention in the newsletter that you can take the free boost, purchase another boost, and then combine the two into a 1 or 2 year deposit. So assuming you get a 20 TPU "free boost" and then buy another 10 TPU "paid boost" then in total you'll get a 1 year deposit for 150+154 (RCI combination fee) = 304. Basically $10/TPU which I understand to be a pretty good rate. If your "free boost" is only 10 TPU it'll be $15/TPU which is probably not as worth it.


----------



## Synergy (Feb 24, 2020)

DannyTS said:


> I will be a new Regal Vistas owner in a couple of months. My MF though are due July 1st. If they do offer the trading power boost say in May, would they exclude owners like us since the prepayment would only be for a couple of months?


I believe this only works if you prepay the FOLLOWING year - so those who aren't due until July end up prepaying something like 16 months in advance.  If you have a floating week, this might be fine, but for fixed or points owners, that might not seem worthwhile.


----------



## DannyTS (Feb 24, 2020)

Synergy said:


> but for fixed or points owners, that might not seem worthwhile.


This is what I am thinking. I will have enough annual points (178K) and this boost would provide only a marginal benefit anyways.


----------



## timetofly (Feb 24, 2020)

This is all new to me but if you get a TPU boost for each side of a lock-off and buy some TPU, this could equal one or two last-minute trips.


----------



## Synergy (Feb 24, 2020)

As I understand it, you only get a TPU boost for each account, not per side.  Unless you have access to each side in alternating years, but that's still only one boost per year.


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 24, 2020)

Synergy said:


> As I understand it, you only get a TPU boost for each account, not per side.  Unless you have access to each side in alternating years, but that's still only one boost per year.


Correct.  One trade boost per contract.  I own an eoy Summit that is on internal exchange so I do get a boost every year for one side.


----------



## escanoe (Feb 24, 2020)

Another advantage is if you use these TPUs to stay at Massanutten or another VV Property, you will only pay a $159 weekly exchange fee. That is cheaper than a week exchange fee on a points account and in many cases cheaper than an RCI points exchange fee for a few days plus a cleaning fee.

I am looking at renting out one of my Massanutten sides for my points property for more than 1/2 of my MFs, and have been vacationing a fair amount using boost program TPUs.




timetofly said:


> This is all new to me but if you get a TPU boost for each side of a lock-off and buy some TPU, this could equal one or two last-minute trips.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Feb 27, 2020)

CaliSunshine said:


> They mention in the newsletter that you can take the free boost, purchase another boost, and then combine the two into a 1 or 2 year deposit. So assuming you get a 20 TPU "free boost" and then buy another 10 TPU "paid boost" then in total you'll get a 1 year deposit for 150+154 (RCI combination fee) = 304. Basically $10/TPU which I understand to be a pretty good rate. If your "free boost" is only 10 TPU it'll be $15/TPU which is probably not as worth it.





timetofly said:


> This is all new to me but if you get a TPU boost for each side of a lock-off and buy some TPU, this could equal one or two last-minute trips.



FYI - at least one TUG member uses these boosts to book Vidanta ( quality mexican resort properties)
that generally has TPU costs between 9 and 18 . Vidanta does have an additional resort fee structure .
but when you net out your total cost it will get you daily towel service & housekeeping at a quality resort
without having to search RCI last minute deals .

Just skip the sales presentation or be well prepared to say no .


----------

